# Prisma - History & Movement?



## Charlesfm2 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi everybody,

I was given this Swiss watch about 30 years ago by an old friend of mine. I've worn it of and on over the years and it's always kept good time.



The watch face is 26mm in diameter

The only information that I can find on "Prisma" is that it was a watch company in the Netherlands founded in 1948, I'm not sure how this relates to it's face saying 'Swiss' ?

I think the word 'Ancre' on the face means; Leaver escapement or Anchor?

Has anybody got any history of Prisma?



Can anyone tell me what the movement is? there are no marking's under the balance wheel



What a job I had unscrewing the back cover, It was really fastened down tight!

On the inside of the back cover show's marks that it was last serviced in 1958, so I don't think it had been open since then.

When I was given the watch it had it's gold strap on, it's dated Birmingham 1956 then some year's later the clasp broke. I can't make my mind up whether it's worth repairing by a working jewelers shop, what do you guys think?



Regards

Charles


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Charlesfm2 said:


> The only information that I can find on "Prisma" is that it was a watch company in the Netherlands founded in 1948, I'm not sure how this relates to it's face saying 'Swiss' ?


 Mikrolisk lists a number of watch companies that used the brand "Prisma", in Germany, Netherlands and Switzerland. I can only find two of the Prisma registrations in Swiss records - Orfina Uhren of Grenchen in 1982 and Choisi SA of Biel in 1977. Unfortunately neither registration uses the wordmark on your watch, but the Choisi one does specify "Montre-ancre".


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Just found the website of the Dutch Prisma brand you found, which has the right logo. I found something similar with Leijona watches, which were originally made in Switzerland for a Finnish importer. In this case, looks like the Swiss side of the operation didn't register a trademark, or the records are lost.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

And could this be your movement - FHF 28?

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?11&ranfft&0&2uswk&FHF_28


----------



## Charlesfm2 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi spinynorman,

Thanks for your quick reply & interesting message.

The Prisma website; https://prisma.watch/

Are still selling modern watches.

I think I'll email them because they seem to have an archives page called 'Prisma Daily' they might be interested in their past history

Thanks for your help

Charles


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Charlesfm2 said:


> The Prisma website


 Yes, that's what I found and there's a picture of a shop with the logo that's on your watch. I found one or two other watches with that logo on auction sites, but most "Swiss made" ones I can see have a plain font.

They're vague about their history on the site. Its possible they sourced from several different makers. Do let us know if you get any more information.


----------



## Charlesfm2 (Sep 30, 2017)

Yes, I've Just searched their website and found a catalogue with their logo

https://prisma.watch/new-prisma-watches-catalogue-2016-2017/


----------



## Charlesfm2 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi @spinynorman

I have received an email reply from a lady called Myrthe in the Prisma marketing department in the Netherlands. -

"Thank you for sharing your story with us! To add to the comments that I see on the forum. The 'swiss' on the bottom of the dial refers to the fact that the watch has a Swiss movement. We used to use those a lot back in the day.

Kind regards,

Myrth"


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Charlesfm2 said:


> Hi @spinynorman
> 
> I have received an email reply from a lady called Myrthe in the Prisma marketing department in the Netherlands. -
> 
> ...


 Thanks for updating us.

There's a brand name on the bracelet I can't make out. Can you read it?


----------



## Charlesfm2 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi Spinynorman,

You set me up a real hard task there!

It's taken me ages!

Got there in the end though!

It's a good job that I'm on my 4th period of Furlough with nothing to do 

Not only that, it's too blooming hot in Leeds 28° to be doing anything, I'm on fire! think the sun's got to me! 



Charles


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice watch, and neat detective work, both of you. May I just say here what a difference it makes when a query about the identification of a watch includes clear photographs showing the dial, the back, and the movement of a watch. Sometimes, a pic of the inside of the caseback can also be useful.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Charlesfm2 said:


> Hi Spinynorman,
> 
> You set me up a real hard task there!
> 
> ...


 Good work. I suspect that, on its own, the value is in the metal. Whether it's worth repairing would depend on how much you like it. It is also part of the story of the watch.


----------

